#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Canada - Study abroad in Canada - Study in Canada after graduation >  >  Average Incomes in Canada

## Mkaur

If you moved to Canada from another western economy a few years ago,  you would most likely have found Canadian wages a bit lower than you  expected.
*The average salary in Canadian dollars has risen by around 18 percent since 2007.* 
This  rise, in combination with the strengthening Canadian dollar, has pushed  the average salary in Canada higher than in the UK, the USA and most of  Europe.
*The average wage for Canadian employees was $943 a week –  or just over $49,000 a year. This marks a 2% increase over the same  period a year earlier.*





  Similar Threads: Students visa for Canada-How to apply for visa in Canada-Visa application for Canada MBA programs in Canada- Management programs in Canada- MBA education in Canada

----------

